# When should I apply for our TRA



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

Im emmigrating to Australia August 2009 after completeing my foundation degree in childcare and education, but when should I start the prosess?

I know it can take a while to get the TRA through so I thought about doing it Sepember this year to hopefully get it back by about Feb/March next year and then apply for the visa hoping to get it all done and dusted by Christmas 2008, then I'll have 8 months to sell everything settle my debts and sell the house and cars.

Do you think this timeline is right?

Thanks Julia


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Julia

The TRA doesnt actually take that long to come through. Compiling everything for the TRA is what takes time. Ours took about 2 months I think.

When you receive your visa you have 12 months to enter Australia from the date of the Police/Medical checks so you really need to keep an eye on that. No point in rushing things. 

The TRA doesnt have an expiry date - heres a bit more information here (you'll need to copy and paste it):

http://www.workplace.gov.au/workplace/Pages/ContentPage.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRORIGINALURL=/workplace/Category/SchemesInitiatives/TRA/1SkillsassessmentforpeopleintendingtomigratetoAustralia.htm&NRNODEGUID={98D6834A-A34B-4E3A-A763-F644E0924582}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest#10

If you've got anymore questions feel free to ask - we emigrated from the UK to Australia 14 months ago so I might be able to help you with further queries 

Good luck

Rach xxxx


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

This is always good information to know. I was needing this type of information as well. I am sure that I will not go over the expiration because my situation is different from the original post and will be able to make it more swiftly.


----------



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you, so you think I may be a little previous on the TRA, but if it hasnt got an expleration date? I may as well apply in Septermber.

How long does the VISA bit take?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Ju&Mike said:


> Thank you, so you think I may be a little previous on the TRA, but if it hasnt got an expleration date? I may as well apply in Septermber.
> 
> How long does the VISA bit take?


The Visa bit is what can take the time - depends on which type of Visa you apply for.

You'd be fine applying for your TRA now - just dont rush and apply for the Visa straight after it because you may get it too early


----------

